# Audi V8 hatchback?



## Fusion (May 25, 2000)

Take a closer look at this brochure scan, notice anything about that rear interior shot?








Looks like it came form a Europe only "Audi Classic Line"
More at: http://www.nordicaudi.com/arkivet/broschyrer/v8_cl.htm


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (Fusion)*

Sorry to rain on the parade - read the caption:
"The perfect combination of elegance and comfort. View in Audi Coupe"
V8 never offered in the Coupe








Apparently the luxury package was, however.
IMO the V8 SHOULD have come in the Coupe - would have been a SMOOTH ride







Not that I'm complaining about my 20v







Love that motor too but come on! Who wouldn't want the 240 hp lump??? There are points about the cost of maintenance - I guess I thought the 20v was expensive to keep up







I suppose the 3.6L V8 would cost a fortune


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (Fusion)*

Yep, dashboard pic is a T44 but rear pic is T89 Coupe. Closest you'll get is this hack-job:


----------



## Fusion (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (PerL)*

Darn, wish I cold read norweigan(sp?). Upon further searching around, it was a luxury package offered in both the V8 and the Coupe. I just assumed the brochure for the V8 would only have pictures of the V8.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (Fusion)*

BLAH!!!! get that tarus V8 outta here. I cringe everytime I see that car. what would make someone want to cut up a V8 quattro














later


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (Fusion)*

Dude just so you know - that pic has writing in German







not Norwegian








What was my number one motivation for learning German? Reading Audi brochures, of course!!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (Fusion)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Darn, wish I cold read norweigan(sp?). [HR][/HR]​So would I. j/k


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (NW4KQ driver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BLAH!!!! get that tarus V8 outta here. I cringe everytime I see that car. [HR][/HR]​ yeah, I'm not too fond of it either. So, what about this one:


----------



## Fusion (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (PerL)*

Bah! I'm terrible with foreign languages. I would love to learn how to speak anything other than english, but four years of french and about a month in France and I can't even understand much that is said to me by my french professor.
Oh well, I guess I should just live in France to learn the language.


----------



## civic_killer (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (Fusion)*

Coupe Quattro. O Ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (civic_killer)*

Stoopid internet kickin me off mid post.... ok enough ranting. I have chosen to post my 100th post here in the audi forum. I hope that everyone values my opinions here














The second car . I like it. It looks like a business limo , the type of car that you would be driven around in rather than drive yourself. The tarus wagon on the otherhand looks like something my mom would want to take all the nieghborhood kids to soccer with














There are only two things wrong with the second car.(opinion starts here) 1) The wheels look too small for the size of the car , I mean I love ronals but It needs some 16" fuchs or early A4 wheels. 2) its not in my driveway right now waiting to take me out for a night on the town!!!














haha arent I funny. perL got any more pics of interesting type 44's?? later!


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (billzcat1)*

and then the computer was signed in as Billzcat1 when I was accually the one typing......


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (NW4KQ driver)*

The Dudi's Audi


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (SuperGroove)*

...Last time I checked, he was nowhere near getting that V8 project running...nor had he decided exactly what to do with it. Good idea tho - I've seen some interesting pics of the B3 80 with a 4.2 40v V8 shoe-horned in there - there's not even enough room for a radiator under the hood


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (billzcat1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]perL got any more pics of interesting type 44's??[HR][/HR]​How about an Audi V8 Lang? This is a factory conversion, not backyard jobs like the two I posted above. This one is for sale in Germany, about $9000.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (PerL)*

I like that one too


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (billzcat1)*

I used to read a lot of German car magazines and had the same problem. Eventually I started making new German sounding words for everything. 
Ever try speaking to your dog with a German accent? They think it's hillarious.
At my house we no longer have Smogy days. we have days with Shmutz'n hazen. Yah, burns ze eyes!
Having never actually been to Germany except for the airport in Frankfurt, and because I grew up in Seattle where there's lots of scandinavians, my faux German accent sounds more like a cross between Norwegian and German.
Have a few beers and see how many fake german words you can make up


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (PerL)*

I really like the interiors on these things. The coupe at the top of the thread looks sweet. If and when I ever buy a Vanagon camper, I plan on going this route, complete with burl wood paneling, Connoly leather and german velour carpeting, (which I prefer to wool). A sort of gentlemans club on wheels.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (Fusion)*

If you could manage to get a V8 into a Coupe, I think you would have to pull the engine to change a spark plug.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (billzcat1)*

An Audi 80 with a 4.2 v8? I thought that was imposible.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (CarLuvrSD)*

check the 80/90 pic post a few posts down . there is a pic of an 80 with a V8 in it. I think my fav is the coupe quattro with an LT1 chevy motor in it


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (NW4KQ driver)*

Dood it was a Type 44 with the LT1 in it...the trouble with that car is the tranny - the 016 (very strong gearbox) is not strong enough to handle the mighty LT1


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Audi V8 hatchback? (billzcat1)*

my bad


----------

